# Ferts



## Weedman2018 (May 14, 2018)

Im looking for some soil and there is no Hydro stores close to me.
What soil would you guys recommend?


----------



## buds_killington (May 14, 2018)

amazon has fox farms


----------



## umbra (May 14, 2018)

they have general hydroponics 3 part nutes also


----------



## bwanabud (May 14, 2018)

Amazon is my best friend, with Prime free shipping right to my door...no need to start the car


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2018)

My local hd has earth juice nutes


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 15, 2018)

What do you guys think about these? I can pick these up locally.
https://www.pennington.com/all-products/fertilizer/plant-fertilizer/alaska-naturals


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2018)

You can us that brand if you want. However, those nutes are formulated for general purpose gardening, which may leave you with an imbalance of needed nutes and other elements present that aren't needed by Cannabis. Cannabis is a very need specific plant, and if you want them to grow to their best potential, then you need nutes that are formulated specifically for Cannabis. I do like the others above and order all my stuff from Amazon. Trust me, no one is going to follow the stuff you order to your door to ask you why you are getting that. Logistically no agency can do that, due to the thousands of products that get shipped everyday. If you want to buy local stuff, then I recommend that you look into the organic soils/nutrients. Espoma makes all organic nutrients and they sell at home supply stores. Plus those come packed with the microbes that are critical to organic growing.


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2018)

most organic soil growers mix their own soil with organic amendments, so the nutes are in the soil and all that's necessary is water and micro organisms. Products like Great White, or EM1 provide the micro organisms. Some organic growers do composted teas for the micro organisms


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2018)

You are really limiting yourself by not buying what you need online.  What exactly is the problem with buying things online?  

Even with organic grows, I cannot find everything I need in a city of 250,000 and do a lot of my shopping online.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Well i was very concerned about ordering and having things delivered but you guys dont seem to think there is need for concern so maybe i will look into some Nutes online. The reason i asked about the Alaska Nutes is i seen where someone had posted online that grew with them. They even have the Micronutrients. Anyway, i will look into this futher online or at Amazon.
Thanks


----------



## yooper420 (May 16, 2018)

Weedman, I have used General Hydroponics, Cogo's, Sierra Natural Science and now Advanced Nutrients. All worked real good, with only slight differences in stages of growth. All were specific to cannabis.


----------



## yarddog (May 16, 2018)

i have almost everything it takes to grow delivered, bought online.     i tried the, keep it local thing and it was a huge mess.   used to have to travel 120 miles to get fox farm soil.   switched to chipped coco and haven't looked back. i re use the coco, so i rarely have to buy more, i just add new to maintain the amount of coco i keep in a storage bin for repotting.
been using General Hydroponics for a year or two, i have seen some folks switch to a single part dry nute called MegaCrop.   i may swap over later this year. its cheaper than GH. and seems to do just fine


----------



## WoodHippy (May 16, 2018)

general hydroponics 3 part nutes,  I would never use anything owned by Monsanto. Might as well grow GMO Pot


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 16, 2018)

So if i grow with MG,,ill grow a third eye,,,lol.. Cool,,long as it is in the back of my head. Just joking
Seems the GH 3part is well liked.
Im almost ready to say the hell with Nutes. Maybe i should go Organic. Make my own tea and mix my own soil. Sounding better everyday.


----------



## WoodHippy (May 16, 2018)

Outdoors Organic is a great way to grow. Love Compost Tea.  Big Hit with All Plants.  Alfalfa Tea is Another Favorite.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2018)

I love organic growing.  You will probably still have to order some things online.  Check out the organic section for some great soil and tea recipes.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 16, 2018)

I really think im going Organic. Much better in my opinion. I know how to make compost. Used it on my Roses a few times. Guess its time to do some reading here and on the net about Organics.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2018)

Homeboy depot sells some pretty decent veggie based bagged soil---as stated above you need to amend your soil as no bag soil is plug and play from seed to harvest---some like miracle grow---im not that guy--- teas are your friend---check out Kelp4less.com---they got all you need to stay organic and give those girls what they need when they need it to bust out an organic harvest to be proud of


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 17, 2018)

Thanks Orange,,,i will look into the Kelp. Sounds very interesting.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2018)

Kelp for Less is a web site that sells many different kinds of organic amendments, not just kelp.  I have found their products and service to be excellent.  I make up a super soil for my plants and supplement with teas through the season.


----------



## kaotik (May 18, 2018)

WoodHippy said:


> general hydroponics 3 part nutes,  I would never use anything owned by Monsanto. Might as well grow GMO Pot


didn't scotts (monsanto) buy GH?
or you're saying you don't use them because of that?


i used AN's iguana juice for a while.. i loved the finished product, but admittedly had more yellowing than i'd like.
my store stopped carrying it though. so i switched to pure blend pro, with no complaints (but i still feel the taste of my iguana fed plants was more pronounced)
tried the general organics too, and while my plants looked very healthy.. weighed a bit lighter.


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Advanced Nutrients is a good product but expensive. I think it can be reproduced for much less money. Then there's the whole Big Mike and the child pornography thing. Even Remo separated himself from the company because of Big Mike's arrest. Remo started his own nute company and it is better that AN in my opinion.


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

Monsanto decided to get in the cannabis business in a big way. They bought Gavita lights also. They are 1 of NCH's investors. They bought every company he uses products from.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

A little confused. So i shouldn't use GH3 if i dont decide not to go Organic,,, because they are owned by Monsanto?


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 18, 2018)

Thank you THG for your reply. I really do like the idea of growing Organic,,and from the replies im getting im sure i can get help with that. I talked to my Sister and she is going to see about getting me some seeds from a friend of hers. Think she said they would be Grandaddy Purple.


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2018)

The GH 3 part is not organic. It is a good nute system though.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 19, 2018)

I thank i am going Organinc. Going to find me some organic soil and mix my own stuff like Bonemeal,bloodmeal and ETC. 
Going to play around with this bagseed untill i get the GP.


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2018)

If organic is your path, here
http://microbeorganics.com/
http://www.teraganix.com/?Click=11969
https://mammothmicrobes.com/mammoth-p/?v=7516fd43adaa
this should get you started


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 20, 2018)

Cool sites. Been a little busy lately.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 21, 2018)

I put some seedlings in some compost a friend gave me for my flowers. And no,,,i dont show or tell friends about my grow.


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)

Kind of the whole point of joining a site like this, you actually can show and tell friends about your grow, lol.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 21, 2018)

Awesome,,but you know what i mean. Loose Lips,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)

different friends, different stories


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 22, 2018)

My plants are looking good and happy with the Sunshine.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 22, 2018)

umbra said:


> different friends, different stories


Ya lost me on that one. Anybody that knows about your grows can get your butt in trouble. Now maybe its different here because nobody knows where you live. Of course,,with the NSA,,,nobody is safe.


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2018)

Weedman2018 said:


> Ya lost me on that one. Anybody that knows about your grows can get your butt in trouble. Now maybe its different here because nobody knows where you live. Of course,,with the NSA,,,nobody is safe.


While you are correct that the NSA can track everything on line, it is unlikely that they would spend anytime or money on a personal grow. Different friends, different stories comment was now you will make new friends here and you can share with them about your grow, and your other friends, you can share other stories, but not about your growing.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 23, 2018)

Okay,,cleared that up.
And yesser,,with the NSA,,no site is safe,,but i cant see them going after personal grows. So i guess there are no big growers here,,thats good.


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2018)

NorCalHal pops in every so often. He is a big legal grower.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 23, 2018)

Legal is the game changer.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 23, 2018)

By the way,,,untill Federal Law is changed,,,you Grow Weed,,you can go to jail. Federal law,,,Trumps State Law.


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2018)

yep and lots of mandatory minimum sentences. however, the state of California will not help or enforce any federal cannabis laws, so it is a bit of a moot point.


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2018)

Nearly everything you need to grow organic can be found on your property or surrounding area. About the only thing I purchase anymore is EM. With EM, I make AEM. Which I use to extract the nutes from local resources.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

Thank you Duck. I been hearing alot about the EM and Organic growing.
Thanks again
Umbra,,im guessing your right about Cali,,they seem to write thier own laws thats for sure.


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)

I just think that when the people of CA voted for legalization, they made their voice heard just like CO, OR, and WA. If they put everyone that grows cannabis in jail, there would be more people in jail than not and no way to pay for it all. But with the tax revenue from the sale of cannabis, many needed projects can be funded that would fall by the way side.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)

Preaching to the choir Bro. Pot means money to the State's that make it legal.
So far this administration hasn't messed with the legal states and thats a good thing.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 25, 2018)

So far so good. Plant is looking good. Just keept one of the seedlings. My GP beans should be here soon my sister said. This plant was bagseed i was playing with. Not really concerned to much about it now that i got good beans coming. Hoping God blesses me with a good harvest.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 30, 2018)

Got my GP beans yesterday. Going to pop them soon. Cool


----------



## yooper420 (May 30, 2018)

Pop them beans, let's see them green thumbs at work.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 31, 2018)

My green thumb comes from the Man Above. I plant it and he blesses it.
Thank you for stopping in.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2018)

Following the green


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by Duck.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 13, 2018)

Well i popped 10 GP beans and they are looking good and healthy. I have decided to use the method i have used before instead of soil. I will be using DWC and growing inside. Right now im using T5s for vegging. Think im gonna try the SpydrX for flowering. Still looking at othet LEDs though.
Just wasnt comfortable with the soil thing and growing outside.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have decided not to grow. To dangerous. Think ill just wait for the Laws to change.


----------

